# Oeksound soothe2 sold



## yagoda (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi. I d liké to know if soothe2 is sold out in a moment in thé year ? Thanks


----------



## yagoda (Mar 19, 2022)

Ecuse me for m'y bald english. My questionles expansive.Thanks.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 19, 2022)

They do a Black Friday sale at 30% off. That's the only one it seems.


----------



## yagoda (Mar 19, 2022)

Jhanks


----------

